# My 2013 pairings



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here are my 2013 pairings.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Are they strictly show birds (saddle homers) or do they have a racing background as well?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i want to get a pair of saddle. can they fly with homer?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Great looking birds. Should get some nice young from them!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- the pairs are matched nicely and should produce some really sharp birds. Hoping for a great show season- yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

HmoobH8wj said:


> i want to get a pair of saddle. can they fly with homer?


 They say they fly like homers but I never fly mine.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Revolution Lofts said:


> Are they strictly show birds (saddle homers) or do they have a racing background as well?


 Mine are show birds only. Some of the club guys fly them. My birds don't have a background in flying, they come from strictly show birds.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

I believe that saddles backs come from homers. They fly just like homers but I believe the homing instinct is probably less because they were bred for color pattern mostly. -Nick..


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Great looking birds. Always admired your birds and your loft(s). Great job!
Those saddles are sharp. I really LOVE the opals!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Lovely birds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

really nice group of birds you have, Im fond of the pair in the 5th picture. Im not sure why as all of them are great, just something about that pair I think look nice espcially. good luck with them!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Woodnative said:


> Great looking birds. Always admired your birds and your loft(s). Great job!
> Those saddles are sharp. I really LOVE the opals!!


 I think I will offer some of my young birds for sale on here this spring I will have more han I can handle I'm breeding 8 pairs thats 1 more than last year and I sold 25 or so then.


----------



## jame_le (Jan 8, 2013)

They are beautifull pigeon but i wonder they are racing pigeon or fancy pigeon?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

jame_le said:


> They are beautifull pigeon but i wonder they are racing pigeon or fancy pigeon?


 I guess you could say their both.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

nancybird said:


> They are beautiful.


 Thanks Their colors are so dull its to cold for baths and there covered in dust. They must be in better health than ever. Just handling them to pair them, my hands looked like I dipped them in a bucket of lime.


----------

